# Diarrhoea



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

My poor little Flo had bad diarrhoea during the night - in the utility room and in her crate. She was feeling so distressed the top of her nose was bleeding like she had been scrapping it, maybe from trying to sort herself out and clean her crate. No noises or barking from her in the night so didn't know she was having a bad time till we woke up this morning.

She's been OK this morning, just sleepy and wanting lots of hugs. No more diarrhoea as I think her stomach is empty. She is just having water for the moment.

Any advise.

I'm thinking just water till this evening then some rice early evening then see how she is overnight. Then start introducing her normal food 50% with rice from tomorrow morning. Then off to the vet Wednesday if she still has a bad stomach when her normal food has been re-introduced. Does anyone have alternative advise?

A friend with kennels has suggested raw egg with bread to bind her stomach but not sure about that.

Also do I just leave the top of her nose alone or shall I put something on it. Not bleeding now but just looking 'raw'.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor little thing... I feel for you both. I expected being woken last night as mabel was loose through out the day yesterday , she woke up a bit earlier than normal and I wondered what I'd go down to but she's been ok so far but watch this space. What you're planning re feeding sounds good , I know what you mean about he egg!! I'd be inclined to leave her nose if it does nt bother her and just keep an eye on it . Hope she's feeling better soon x


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

mandy sounds like she has a tummy bug , cant beat chicken and rice boiled for bad tummies and water plus manuka honey for nose i hope she feels better soon she is such a lovely girl ring me if you want a chat janice xxx

natural organic yoghurt or acidophilus from health shop fantastic


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

sorry to here about flo hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She's been fine all day and just sleeping lots. She had a bowl of rice this evening so we'll see how she does overnight, but all seems fine now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

mandy did you read my helpfull comments ?


----------



## jack harman (Feb 28, 2011)

our marley (5.5mths) has had bad tummy for 2 days . we gave him hard boiled eggs , as someone suggested it works, any thoughts?? he seems a bit brighter today though


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor Flo. Agree with Janice about the bio yoghurt - that's good. I find that they usually go off their food when they are poorly and will start to eat again when they are ready. Wish her better X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Poor Flo. Agree with Janice about the bio yoghurt - that's good. I find that they usually go off their food when they are poorly and will start to eat again when they are ready. Wish her better X


This was back in January. She's fine and off to agility tonight. She quickly got better on chicken and rice and I'm always a fan of goats probiotic yoghurt for both me and Flo. Didn't do the manuka honey on the nose part that Romeo suggested though as she is such a greedy dog a feared she might try to eat her own nose!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> This was back in January.


Duuuuuuuh. Sorry, stupid me didn't look at the date. :embarrassed: The thread just reappeared.


----------

